# Ruger for glock27?



## Mcgr21 (Aug 31, 2012)

A buddy wants to trade me a Ruger LCP 380 and 100 dollars for my glock 27. Both are in good shape. I like how the Ruger is smaller and easier to conceal. Anyone have exp with Rugers? Is this a good deal?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

love rugers, hate glocks.... make the trade before he sobers up!


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Keep the 27. I despise the little LCP and the .380 ACP in general. 

Unlike the LCP, the 27 has useable sights, better capacity and is chambered in a superior and cheaper caliber.


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

If you make that trade you should just get rid of all your guns, because that is a terrible trade. And I even hate glocks. But .380 pocket pistols need to go the way of the dodo bird. You would be giving up superior fire power and capacity for a cute little cartoon gun. Keep the glock and your dignity. Or sell the glock and move up to an HK.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It depends what you are planning to use the firearm for..............you could always tie off the Glock, and use it for a boat anchor......


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

How do you plan on carrying the gun? I carry my G27 on my ankle every day and forget it is there. I see no advantage for the Ruger for ankle carry. 

The G27 is too big for pocket carry, so if that is what you have in mind, then make a trade. But I have a S & W 340PD which is a lighter, vastly more reliable, and much more powerful pocket gun. (It is also more expensive, and more painful to shoot.)

For pocket carry, I think one of the enclosed hammer alloy guns is a good choice.

For belt carry, I have no issues carrying my G23 in the fall and winter, but I carry a S & W 640 Pro in the summer as it prints less.

So tell us how you plan on carrying and we can make some intelligent suggestions.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The LCP is an excellent little pistol


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Your buddy doesn't want what he has and wants what you have. Hmmmmm.........:smt115 (keep what you have)


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Buy the Ruger from him and have both. Have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Mcgr21 (Aug 31, 2012)

jdeere9750 said:


> Buy the Ruger from him and have both. Have your cake and eat it too.


Thanks everyone... Going to keep mine and possibly buy his for 200. I like the size of it, it's easier to conceal on the summer.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Mcgr21 said:


> Thanks everyone... Going to keep mine and possibly buy his for 200. I like the size of it, it's easier to conceal on the summer.


Never hurts to have options. I think you'd enjoy having the flexibility of having both guns as options to carry. I have a LCP, along with a few others, for just that reason.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Mcgr21 said:


> A buddy wants to trade me a Ruger LCP 380 and 100 dollars for my glock 27. Both are in good shape. I like how the Ruger is smaller and easier to conceal. Anyone have exp with Rugers? Is this a good deal?


With todays modern state-of-the-art self defense ammo, even the diminutive little 380 is a potent little cartridge, and the LCP is a sweet little gun. I like Rugers (just bought a Ruger SR40C) and have never owned a Glock. But you already own and are familiar with your Glock. It all depends. Maybe you just want something "different". Happens to all of us. Here are a couple of review videos on the LCP. But hands down, I'd keep the Glock. And I'm not even a Glock fan. I'm not a Glock hater. I just prefer Rugers. But I'll probably own a Glock some day. And that Glock 27 would be mighty high on my wish list. How's that for honesty.

Ruger LCP - YouTube






Here's one on your Glock 27.





Don <><


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

I had a LCP for a short time. Sold it. Did not shoot it that well, hated the trigger pull, found it difficult to shoot. Right now I carry either a Sig 238 or a Taurus snubbie in 327 Federal Mag. Both more fun to shoot than either the Glock 27 or the LCP.

I really dislike those little micro pistols with the long double action trigger pull. At least the 238 is single action - I find it much easier to shoot.

If I'm carrying a purse gun, the 327 is my choice -- lightweight, powerful, double action revolver -- can fire right through my purse without the potential of a failure to eject or load.

Keep the G27 -- practice -- it's a really good pistol once you commit to it. The few times I shot one I thought the recoil was a bit stout for my taste. I opted for a G32 (midsize 357 Sig), then bought a KKM barrel in 40S&W -- I like that combination a lot. The slightly larger pistol makes it much easier for me to shoot. I will occasionally carry that pistol in my purse, or when traveling. It's a very reliable "companion".


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Mcgr21 said:


> Thanks everyone... Going to keep mine and possibly buy his for 200.


:smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

chessail77 said:


> The LCP is an excellent little pistol


agree - for what it is....
it is the largest sellling pistol in a long long time
but it is excellent for being the best pocket carry pistol
however I sold mine as i couldn't take it to the range and shoot 50 rounds - it gives a sore hand

don't sell the glock - wonderful piece
he should have paid $300 for the lcp and plus a $100 - So i'd offer $200 if it is in great condition


----------



## sjcea (Aug 22, 2012)

LCP is a great pistol!!! The #1 selling concealment pistol in the USA! I have gotten quite good with mine and I carry it every single day loaded with hollow points! I also have the grip extension on it that allows all fingers on tje gun without the pinky hanging off and I have added the Kel-Tec metal belt clip to eliminate the need for any holster! The gun is fabulous!!! Its not designed for long range use so those that complain about the sights ate missing the point. Thisbis designed for up close point and shoot type of scenarios!! ( most encounters) and for this it is absolutely perfect!!! 10 yards I am a tight 3-4 in group all day long!!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

sjcea said:


> I also have the grip extension on it that allows all fingers on tje gun without the pinky hanging off and I have added the Kel-Tec metal belt clip to eliminate the need for any holster!


Wow, really? So you bought a tiny gun and made the part that prints bigger and you don't use a holster? :smt017 You know what......nevermind.


----------



## sjcea (Aug 22, 2012)

SMann said:


> Wow, really? So you bought a tiny gun and made the part that prints bigger and you don't use a holster? :smt017 You know what......nevermind.


You make that sound like its a big deal ? The gun doesn't print at all and it added basically nothing to the size of this gun . Ill send a pic later so you can understand what I am describing . The gun is just awesome !!!


----------



## sjcea (Aug 22, 2012)

SMann said:


> Wow, really? So you bought a tiny gun and made the part that prints bigger and you don't use a holster? :smt017 You know what......nevermind.


Here is the gun with the extension and also with the belt clip Print as you say ?? I think not . So nevermind yourself !


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Put in simplest terms small enough to drop in to a pocket(in a pocket holster if your smart) and a .380 or must be belt or shoulder holster carried and in .40. The .380 with the new SD ammo is a useable caliber. The .40 (not a caliber I like) is carried by a lot of police departments and has a fair reputation as a fight stopper. 
So are you thinking about the deal because you want a new to you gun or is the more compact hideaway better for your lifestyle?


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

The extension doesn't seem to add much as you said, but I still say not using a holster is a less than intelligent choice. Leave the trigger exposed if you want though.


----------



## sjcea (Aug 22, 2012)

SMann said:


> The extension doesn't seem to add much as you said, but I still say not using a holster is a less than intelligent choice. Leave the trigger exposed if you want though.


Trust me its a long pull on the trigger. Its not an issue at all. About the only complaint I have with this gun is the trigger pull. But you get used to it. Impossible to pull it by accident or very near impossible. Built it safety feature of the LCP. The extension really adds nothing. The gun disappears in the waste line with only the belt clip showing. Its actually made for the Kel-tec. 380 but a minor tweak with a pair of needle nose pliers and its a great fit on the LCP!! just live this setup and I can still use the pocket holster as well as the clip lays flat against the gun and doesn't interfere with any holster


----------



## TrueTexan (Sep 3, 2012)

berettabone said:


> It depends what you are planning to use the firearm for..............you could always tie off the Glock, and use it for a boat anchor......


Won't work Tupperware floats ;-)


----------

